# Natural casing hot dogs.



## hondo (Oct 18, 2017)

My brother used to send me hot dogs from the Michigan/Indiana border town of Elkhart, Indiana. The hot dogs were possibly Eckrich but unsure as they were sold a out of the meat counter at a store up there. I just got them as dogs vacuum packed by my brother, frozen and mailed to me in Texas.

At one time Eckrich sold them here and I bought them here but they stopped selling them in Texas for some reason. The ones my brother got me tasted exactly the same.

My brother is no longer with us and I am out of the dogs I had in my last shipment from him.

Is there anyone up in that neck of the woods that could tell me what the stores are selling and how I can get some? My brother said everyone around him called them knockers for some unknown reason. They were regular bun size and came 4-6 per string. He would send me anywhere from 20-50 pounds based on the price he could get.

If anyone can help me get some, I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## rsnovi (Oct 18, 2017)

I wonder if they were Korgel’s.  They can be commonly found in Meijer and have natural casings.


----------



## hondo (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks, I wonder if the store would ship them to Texas. I think that is going to be my biggest problem, getting a place that will package and ship to me. I will look the Meijer store up and give them a call. Hopefully they are willing to help me out.

Thanks for the help, we will see how it goes.

Bob


----------



## rsnovi (Oct 18, 2017)

Check out the Viennas.

http://www.buykoegels.com/


----------



## jokensmoken (Oct 18, 2017)

Eckrich natural casing dogs are sold on line by stanleysmarketstore.com...
And yes sir, I agree they are some mighty fine dogs.
The ones I purchase are as you describe; bun sized and and about 6 per tied link.
Hope this helps you out.
You might also try a Google search...last I bought were not inexpensive...

Walt


----------



## hondo (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks guys. Looking at the prices and shipping I am going to try to just be happy with the memories.  I'm pretty disappointed, there is no way I can get them at those prices and then ship to Texas.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 19, 2017)

I understand what you're saying , but all kinds of good hot dogs out there .


----------



## daveomak (Oct 19, 2017)

*brother said everyone around him called them knockers for some unknown reason.
*
Could be they were knockwurst...

Numerous varieties of knackwurst exist in Germany; all differ from Austrian knackwurst.[_how?_][_citation needed_]

As a specialty in Hamburg, scalded _Knackwurst_ served with mustard and half a slice of white bread is a popular snack for lunch. It is also sold at the Hamburger Dom, the largest Volksfest in northern Germany, under various names like _Domknacker_, _Hamburger Knacker_, or _Hafenlümmel_ (literally: harbour tyke).[5]

*Etymology and pronunciation[edit]*
The German noun _Knackwurst_—which, in English, is sometimes corrupted as _*knockwurst*_—comes from the German verb _knacken_ (


 listen (help·info)) ("to crack") or the adjective _knackig_ (


 listen (help·info)) ("crisp"). This refers to the swelling of the sausage during the process of cooking, so that the skin becomes pressurized and balloon-like, and tends to "pop," often exploding the juices, when bitten into (authentic example: 


 listen (help·info)). The term ″Knackwurst″ came up in Germany the middle of the 16th century.[6] In Germany, all different kinds of _Knackwürste_ are abbreviated _Knacker_


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 22, 2017)

https://dearbornbrand.com They sell natural casing hot dogs that are just as good if not better as the Vienna hot dog by Koegel.


----------



## hondo (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys. The Dearborn link appeared to be the thing at first but.....................

One package of 24 dogs is $14.49 which is pretty good but add in the shipping of $44.25 and you pay a total of $58.74.
2 packages are $28.98 then with shipping of $54.56 it goes to $83.54
3 packages are $43.47 then with shipping of $64.42 it goes to $107.89
4 packages are $57.96 then with shipping of $73.75 it goes to $131.71
5 packages are $72.45 then with shipping of $82.71 it goes to $155.16

I checked on a large order to offset the shipping charges but i would have to spend $200 just to match the shipping and dog costs. That is 2nd day air shipping which is the lowest shipping cost, next day sir the shipping is doubled.

I really like the dogs but can't justify it when the shipping is added in.


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 28, 2017)

That just plain stinks. I hate the way they rape people on shipping costs. Sorry to hear about it.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 31, 2017)

lovethemeats said:


> https://dearbornbrand.com They sell natural casing hot dogs that are just as good if not better as the Vienna hot dog by Koegel.



I agree. Koegel's are pretty good, Kowalski is better, but Dearborn brand is over the top awesome.



hondo said:


> Thanks for the help guys. The Dearborn link appeared to be the thing at first but.....................
> 
> One package of 24 dogs is $14.49 which is pretty good but add in the shipping of $44.25 and you pay a total of $58.74.
> 2 packages are $28.98 then with shipping of $54.56 it goes to $83.54
> ...



How many packages are wanting Hondo? I may have a solution for you.....


----------

